# Inside Windows Frosting - What to Do?



## wolfbiker (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a 2006 Nissan X-Trail SE. I bought it used in May of 2008. Since the cold weather has hit, I've noticed two VERY annoying problems. The most annoying of which I will mention first.

The inside windows of this thing frost up like CRAZY. Today (Toronto) there was literally more frost on the INSIDE of the car than the outside. On every window. I checked and the air circulation button to circulate the air inside the car was not pushed in, so I know it's not just circulating the warm air around. I had the car idling while I scraped inside the car for twenty minutes. The entire time the front window defrost was on and set to full, but even after 20 minutes the air was blowing COLD. It wasn't until I started driving that it started to blow hot air, and this happened immediately after I started driving. Obviously I can't drive around while I'm scraping since I couldn't see, though it would make it a heck of a lot easier to scrape. During this time the rear defrost was on and doing it's job, though the inside of the car shouldn't be this frosted. I give a guy a ride home from work and as he was helping me scrape he kept saying "I've never seen this before! Never seen this!"

The second problem I first encountered in about October. I assume it's because of the drastic change in temperature from the day compared to the night. During the day if it's above zero and then drops down to zero or below, the car door locks don't work properly. I'll unlock the doors, get in, and when I try to shut the door, it just bounces back. I can't shut the door. I slam and slam and slam and eventually I may get it to shut, but even then, I can't open it again!

So are these common complaints/issues or is my X-Trail a piece of junk? I must say I'm VERY frustrated with this vehicle and told my wife, I'm just going to walk to work from now on. It would be quicker!


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

your problem with the door is pretty common. If you do a search you will find a thread that is many pages long on the issue. There might even be a fix for it. Essentially one component in the door freezes up during drastic temperature shifts. \

The frosting up is a different issue. I have heard some people complain the xtrail doesn't generate enough heat etc. But I am in hamilton and mine has not had this problem, and generates tons of heat. In fact I have yet to even need to use the defrost button. Even today and it's like -20 out there. So that doesn't sound right. I usually start driving after about 30 seconds of idling, and it takes the car about 3-5 minutes to start to blow warm air.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Window problem is not normal. The door locks unfortunately is...at least for the X-Trail. The poster above said "drastic" temp changes. That's not true in my case. A measly 5 degree swing can bring it about for me. So far this is my only real complaint with this vehicle but it's a biggie. No vehicle that comes standard with a block heater and heated seats & mirrors should have this problem.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I have had the problem with the door not shutting. This last December it went from -2 to -14 overnight (That's cold for BC) and my passenger rear door wouldn't shut. 

I also notice the blower motor is pathetic.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I have seen several complaints about the blower or heater capacity, but I really don't see it. I have had a few cars in my time, and it seems pretty normal to me. It was -18 here this morning and the heater works just great. Blower too. I really like the auto function that doesn't turn on the blower until the air is reasonably warm. In my old protege I used to forget to turn on the fan while waiting for the car to warm up on the way to work.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

-20c and lower in montreal and no issues

best to check if the fluid in the rap is topped up


----------



## ''ChrisP'' (Jan 17, 2009)

Same problems. Doors and window. I need to slam the doors for it to close. 

For the frosting, at -5C no problems, but today -32C almost no heat at all. And here it's 50% humidity. I'm thinking changing Prestone but it's only 70 000Km so I'm not sure if it's the problem. 

You think it can be the small radiator under the dash that would be full of dirt or sediment?


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

You could check the heater core, but I don't think it's likely. Also, heat capacity of glycol and water doesn't change with age, so its not your rad fluid. I would try the old low tech solution that we used to use back in the day. Cut a piece of cardboard approximately 25% of the size of the radiator and bind it in place. It will cut your cooling by 25%, and assuming the car is over cooled at -30, your engine temp should be noticeably higher. Don't worry about over heating either, that isn't going to happen at any where between -30 and 0. These xtrails routinely run around in Australia at much higher ambient temps pretty much all year. If 25% surface doesn't do it, go for 50%.


----------



## noidea (Dec 6, 2008)

wolfbiker said:


> The inside windows of this thing frost up like CRAZY. Today (Toronto) there was literally more frost on the INSIDE of the car than the outside. On every window. I checked and the air circulation button to circulate the air inside the car was not pushed in, so I know it's not just circulating the warm air around. I had the car idling while I scraped inside the car for twenty minutes. The entire time the front window defrost was on and set to full, but even after 20 minutes the air was blowing COLD. It wasn't until I started driving that it started to blow hot air, and this happened immediately after I started driving. Obviously I can't drive around while I'm scraping since I couldn't see, though it would make it a heck of a lot easier to scrape. During this time the rear defrost was on and doing it's job, though the inside of the car shouldn't be this frosted. I give a guy a ride home from work and as he was helping me scrape he kept saying "I've never seen this before! Never seen this!"


May be a silly suggestion, but, have you checked if the air vents are aimed directly at the windows? The warm air on the inside, focused on the windows with the cold air from the outside - that MAY cause the frosting/fogging. 

My $0.02


----------



## ''ChrisP'' (Jan 17, 2009)

I can feel the warm air coming out of the vents but it's never getting super hot. Yes it's aimed direct at the windows. It's taking forever to defrost.

I'm taking the car to the dealer to have them have a look at my headlights. They stay ON even if the car is not running and even if I turn OFF the lights and everything. I'll asked them about the heating problem. I try to remove the fuses, on the left side it turns the light OFF but on the right side, the headlight stays ON without the fuse. Electrical problem... You know how it is!!!


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm in Ottawa, and mine has a similar defrost issue to yours Chris. At -32C the defroster is useless. I let the vehicle warm up for at least 10 minutes while I scrap the outside of the windshield. By the time I'm done scrapping the outside, the inside of the windshield has defrosted enough to see through and drive, but the side windows (especially near the back) are nowhere even close. I have a 30 minute drive into work and I have to keep the blower cranked all the way up for the entire drive or the top of the windshield will frost back up. Even with the blower cranked I have to spray wiper fluid to de-ice it every one and awhile. I have no complains with the blower. The blower works great, but it's blowing cold air for the longest time. I have the rotary 18C/25C/32C temp control with AUTO features. I have no idea what mathematical equation the AUTO uses to adjust the temp/vents, but it doesn't work, at least not very well. As for the 32C on the temp control, I highly doubt the air ever blows that hot.

As for the door issue, no I have not experienced that. I have a BonaVista, so maybe they corrected the issue on my model?

P.S. - I had the exact same defrost issue with my Jeep Cherokee, but the heater in that thing would defrost everything after warming it up for 10 minutes. It was a V6 mind you.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think it does adjust the temp just the volume and loaction(s) of the hot air it's moving. I don't think that 18/25/32 dial is for setting the temp of the air, it's the temp you want the cabin to be. Semantics? Not really. If it's 25C outside and you set to 25 degress theorhetically it should not come on at all as you're already at your set temp. Think of you thermostat at home.
Of course this doesn't explain your problem. At -32C I doubt you'd ever get the windshield free of all frost - that's effing cold!! -but it should AT LEAST be blowing hot air for you.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Hi,have you all cheked the cabine air filter.My xt does not frost even in the extreme cold.You must have too much humidity inside,put the ac on(when warm),change the cabine air filter ,it helps.The a/c dries the air and helps with the defrost.Some cars,when putted in the recycled air,the a/c would come on and directed to the windshield only too.:idhitit:


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have not check the filter, but I will do so now based on your advice. I have switched on the A/C in the past to try and 'dry' out the interior of the vehicle, but recently I have been getting quite a few static shocks while inside so I assumed it was already pretty dry.


----------



## marcel_g (Sep 10, 2007)

Have you tried opening the windows a crack to see if that defrosts them? I've used that technique on my old Pathfinder. I haven't had any problems with my XT, but I also don't really warm it up past 30 secs or a minute before I start driving, since I've heard that cold-idling is bad for vehicles. Also, try adjusting the temp to halfway between cold and hot, since that will get it moving a lot more air. 

I always joke with my wife when we get in the car in the winter - 'don't breathe in the car, eh!'


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

My wife's pregnant with our first, so I don't joke around too much with her right now for fear of her unleashing a flood of uncontrollable emotions.

I've left the rear window open by accident before, but didn't notice a difference. I will test it out again.


----------



## abezanson (Feb 20, 2009)

I have the same annoying problem with my 05 X-trail. The defrost is pathetic. I live on Vancouver Island with lots of humidity and even just trying to get that off the inside at 5C is difficult.

I recently changed the cabin filter (which was disgustingly dirty) with no improvement on the defrost, but has better air quality. I run the air con on the above 0C days to aid the defrost, but again, this does next to nothing.

More often than not I have to have a towel in the car to wipe the inside of the windshield. At least it's good to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

check your antifreeze level make sure its right.... sounds like the heater core to me. Any smell of antifreeze or loss of antifreeze would be a good indicator of this.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

I have the inside frosting or (fogging in warmer weather) only if I don't have the dials set like this... both left and right at 5 o'clock when I first start the car and for a few minutes until the temperature is normal.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*Baby, it's COLD outside!!*

Another ancient thread! Well, it is friggin' cold and I sadly must concur with some of these older posts in that my X-Trail takes forever to warm up and defrost. My '99 RAV was far superior in this regard, and I know it was a bit smaller but talk about hot air in a hurry!
Once you get rolling, it seems to work better but I prefer to have a clear windshield before I head out and I hate having to scrape the entire windshield every time. I saw a mention somewhere about putting in some cardboard, but not sure I like that idea. I checked a company called Cloud-rider mentioned in a mod thread but super costly to get the stainless winter shields.

Any other ideas?? Molly is on a budget...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly, I have seen my neighbors Rav4 with frost on the inside of his windows, can happen to any car given the right conditions.
What was the temperature in your neck of the woods last night-- something like -25?
If you use your block heater for a couple of hours in the morning, it will help.
Other thing you will note is that frost forms more easily on dirty windows.
When the inside air in your car is humid and the temperature outside plunges outside you will get frost forming on the inside of your windows. Its good to use your air conditioner as a dehumidifier in winter, and try not to leave too much accumulated slush and water in your footwells.
Its possible your coolant is no longer as effective or that there is some air in the system which would affect your heating system.
Try leaving your windows open a crack when temperatures plunge.
What was the error code on your dash? I still cannot believe a Toyota dealer would tell he could not read codes on a Nissan.
Were you able to find the problem regarding your rear defrost? Did they install your new fog light covers?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You will also note this thread is almost 5 years old, its not a major problem...


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks. I guess I should have been more clear...I get the frost on the outside, not inside, and it takes a very long time for any warm air to blow. Once you start driving, and it gets warm, it seems pretty toasty. I could check into when the coolant was last changed.
I have not gone to Nissan to read the error code yet, going to call them after lunch. It has been so cold here that we have not looked into the rear defrost issue; the Toyota dealer felt it was a good chance it was a fuse.
Yes, they installed the new fog lamps; they came in the day before so good timing. Got my winters on. They fixed the flappy fibreglass fender things with bolts as the clips had fallen off and they had nothing similar. Also diagnosed the rumbling sound as being worn out rear sway bar bushings, which they indicated did not happen overnight and should have been spotted and mentioned by their Nissan dealer. I plan to make an appointment to get that remedied in a couple weeks.

I will let you know what I find out about the error code!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Goodness me, you probably spent close to 1000$ with them and they wouldn't pull the code or even check the actual rear defroster fuse...all I can say is that I hope the Nissan dealer is better. Better yet find a good local garage.

I had my rear sway bar bushings replaced last year along with my rear tie rods. 
FYI the two bushings cost $21.32 tax included from the Nissan dealer. Easy job max 15 minutes for a mechanic. The cold weather made the rubber harder and made the wear in them more obvious.

Re Frost on the outside?? All of my windows required scraping this morning and we only had -9 overnight. Again dirtier the windows easier to frost. Clean them and apply Rain X. You will get less frost on them.

I will admit to surprise about your priorities. I would be more focussed on finding out the code. You should be able to pull into a garage wave 20 or 40 bucks at them and ask them to pull the code. They can bring their reader to the car, its not like you need to tie up a service bay. Anyway good luck with it.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, maybe I will ask Toyota again after I try some local mechanics...The local Nissan dealer sounds worse, not better. An hour in the shop to read the code and they have some bizarre appointment scheduling system where you have to leave the car all day. So much for Okotoks Nissan.
I actually didn't mention the rear defrost to Toyota till I left, as I thought hubby and I would figure that out when it warms up next week. Maybe my questions/observations are a bit odd, but in this country winters are very long and we get a lot of cold weather. So a vehicle that is not great at warming up is a bit disappointing but one never knows these things till you start driving it around!

Your advice is appreciated as always!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well sounds like there is a real business for you. Go to your local Princess Auto in Calgary and buy the following
AutoLink® AL301 OBDII & CAN Code Reader | Princess Auto

For $65 you could buy this and you could easily check and erase your own codes. And, either I or someone else will happily guide to where you then find out what it indicates.

Plugs in right next to your fuse box which is on the lower part of your dash on drivers side.
or here on amazon for 25.95 with free shipping. Order today and you will have it early next week





 
You want cheaper still go to ebay -- 10$ including shipping will take 3 weeks and will work for your X trail. Of course its a bit more complicated as you have to pair it with laptop or other bluetooth enabled device. 


Mini ELM327 OBD2 II Bluetooth CAR Code Reader Diagnostic Tool | eBay 

and even easier with a usb plug in still 10$ delivered

Mini V1 5 ELM327 USB Interface Obdii Auto Scanner Vehicle Diagnostic Code Reader | eBay


I realize this is a busy time for garages but for what Nissan's wanting to charge you, ie min 1 hour you could buy multiple scanners off amazon or ebay. Then you could rent it out to friends and family! Great stocking stuffer for Christmas !


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

While I am on the theme of Christmas for your X trail, and in case you want to fully modernize it with hands free Bluetooth , sat nav and even a back up camera should you desire.
Check this out
Eonon D5168 | Car DVD | Specific Car DVD | Car DVD for Nissan

Mind you you need to get a connecting loom to make it plug and play with our set up, but that is easily available 

Have had it in mine for a year and a half now and it works and looks great. I also found a back up camera off ebay for $17 for a newer model x trail that I modified and installed and works perfectly. Even has night vision. I am now a convert to the rear view camera. Very handy at times.

Makes me wonder if I should try buying another x trail, invest a few hundred into it and then sell it for a pretty penny.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Gee, THANKS! I did find a local mechanic who would read and clear it for $20.00. But for an extra $5., may as well have our own!! I have the Nissan shop manual on my computer so all the codes are in there, although it may take awhile to find it. If I can't, I will pop up on here and ask!

Ordered. Free shipping but won't be here for 3-4 weeks.


----------

